# Riding Critique lunge lesson!!



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Just wondering why the lessons are on a line instead of you controlling the horse????


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

The best way to work on your postion is on the lunge line so you dont have to worry about controlling your horse and have the ablitlity to concentrate on you. I have been riding a few years and know how to control the horse but I need to work on my equitation...starting to step up the dressage this year and want to make sure I can use my body effectively. Any suggestions on my form from the pictures?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Just wondering why the lessons are on a line instead of you controlling the horse????


not having to hold onto the reins makes your seat mroe independant to your hands...which does wonders. and you dont have to focus on where the horse is going. 

looks good... try holding your hands straight out and then move them to beind your head, then put them back out. i find thisreally helps me balance and keeps my hands more idnependant... and you cant hold onto the pommel of the saddle while doing it, so it might help  
dont owrry, when rena isnt round/collected in the trot i litterally cant sit it without being all over the place, haha its soooo bumpy


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

It's hard to tell from still pics, but I'm thinking that maybe it's your core muscles that aren't quite doing their job. In the 3rd beat pics, you're upper body is behind the vertical. I think your tummy is what's supposed to hold you in position at that stage. 

I'm guessing you're game for this suggestion since you're already working on a line without stirrups. (good for you by the way) My suggestion is to canter with your inside arm straight up in the air. This gives your upper body a frame of reference and helps it stay in a constant position rather than rocking back and forth with each beat. It will also tell you which beat is your weakness since your tummy muscles will most likely scream at you during one of the 3 beats. Looks silly, but works great.


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

ridergirl23..thank you I have been working on some different excercises to keep my hands busy AWAY from the saddle ha ha ha I figure if I can master my seat on mr bouncy pants I can sit any horse ha ha ha The funny thing is when I close my eyes I find it easier to not hold on how strange is that!! Do you see anything I can improve on I am very concerned with the details...The things I am working on are NOT pointing my toes out, keeping my upper body tall and my lower leg back....how do these things look in these pictures?


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

Myboypuck...Thank you you def busted me ha ha ha I have a very weak core and am trying to work on engaging my core but not tightening my butt muscels somehow I swear they are attached ha ha ha I will def try your suggestion thank you!!! I use to lean WAY forward so I think I'm trying to find a happy medium which proves difficult! Any one else keep them coming!!! Any other excericises I can do I'm up for anything as long as it will help!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Tuck butt under = engages core. That's the connection. I was only able to bust you on it cuz it takes one to see one! I don't have a core either. I just started riding without stirrups to begin to find it.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi sonny and welcom to the forum.
At first I was a bit opposed to doing loungline lessons but I truly do love them.

A little back-round of myself. I am 40 yrs old and I rode from the age of 5 into my early 20's then did not ride for almost 20 yrs. In the last 5 years of my life I was dealing with many injuries (no horse related). Any how, Because I carried my body in a "protection" fashion, I completely had to re-learn how to position myself when riding.
A lot of "things" had to get worked out! 
I didn't go on the lounge line actually until about maybe a few weeks ago. I have only been riding regularly now for about maybe 6 months.
But I was super motivated (as you sound) to get the positional things down because I could not ride effectlvely until some things were worked out.

One thing that helped me was to have a pomel strap to help me balance and really get into my seat, and not have to worry about what to hold onto. Also when I started the lounge lessons I somtimes would have some contact with the horses reins and my instructor would tell me to let them out as I got more comfortable and trusted wht she, myself, and the horse were doing. This allowed me to build that trust and "feel" of my mount and my own body position. Something that has totally paid off for me now.

I also didn't go stirrupless. Don't think we have done that one. 
As for using my core this is something that has been developing over time. Not sure if your instructor has had you try and slow or speed up the pace by engaging your core and the opening up your hips etc 

I think your overall position is failry good. I think we all have something we can work on. One thing I noticed is that your shoulders could be less rounded and more open. This was really hard for me to re-learn as I have had to neck surgeries, so I totally wanted to protect and be stiff rather than to allow myself to relax and be open in the shoulders.
Being able to open my shoulders and relax also helped with the lower part of my body being stiff.
If there is any way at all you can have someone take video clips of your lessons i feel it is a great tool to use. This will help you to see what is going on and hear your instructor giving you guidence and direction. Then when you make the changes while riding you will be able to not only feel them, but then see them happening on the video.

I think some of the issues you have are one that work out over time. For example now that your aware of "your toes pointing out" or whatever the case might be, the more your ride and get other body parts in alignment the better the toes will become. 
Ahhh then there will be another thing to work on.
Hope this helps you out some. 
I think your doing oretty darn good already.
Keep up the good work.
Hp


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

Myboypuck that makes sense!! 
Halfpass...thank you I am going to get a video for my next lesson that may allow some of my other faults to show as well!! good suggestions thank you!!
Any one else Feel free to be nit picky  Any other exercises?


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

hi my daughters instructor told me to get one of those big balls that you work out with and have her sit on it and "post" ect she said that helps to get those muscles built dont know if that helps at all but thought i would through it out there


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

Thats a good idea with the yoga balls never thought about that! Any one else?? Please someone critique me, how are my angles? How is my seat? am I sitting straight in the saddle? Any pointers?


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Im not very good for the critique but, if you need to strengthen your core situps/crunches are really good. the bridge is good too. 

One that I do is you lie on your back and lift up your legs bend your knees and when you sit up touch your elbow to the opposite knee, you can lie back down again than do the opposite knee or for an extra challange dont lie down and tafter the first one tuch your other elbow to the opposite knee (sorry if this does not make sence)

I myself am going to buy a yoga/pilaties DVD, Ill tell you how that works out.

Pressing your toe and sinking your heel up against the wall or on stairs (sorry dont know how to explain this one) is really good for making the ankle more flexible.


----------

